# Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten



## schrubby67 (2. April 2010)

*Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Bei einem noch andauernden Feuergefecht sind in Nordafghanistan drei deutsche Soldaten getötet und mindestens fünf weitere schwer verletzt worden. Rund 200 Taliban sollen die Bundeswehr angegriffen haben.
Quelle
Afghanistan: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten - Ausland - FOCUS Online

*Mein Beileid* gilt den *Angehörigen. *

*In Gedanken bei den Kameraden in Afghanistan*


----------



## Shi (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Noch ein Grund die Truppen abzuziehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Eher ein Grund mehr Leute hinzuschicken.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eher ein Grund mehr Leute hinzuschicken.



Richtig! Jetzt sind ja wieder drei Stellen frei geworden...


----------



## Crymes (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

*Auch mein Beileid*. Hatten sicher noch viel vor.

Muss man eigentlich einsätze machen, wenn man nach der 12. zur Bundeswehr geht?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich einsätze machen, wenn man nach der 12. zur Bundeswehr geht?



Nein, solche Kriegseinsätze sind völlig freiwillig, bzw. nur wenn man sich als Berufssoldat verpflichten lässt, was wiederum völlig freiwillig ist.

Da sich die Soldaten dort freiwillig befinden und ich den Angriff auf Afghanistan falsch finde, habe ich auch kein Mitleid mit denen.


----------



## NoobBuster1155 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Ich habe wohl ein bisschen überreagiert. Ich finde es zwar schade für dei Famielien aber das wars auch schon wenn sie die truppen nicht endlich abziehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Richtig! Jetzt sind ja wieder drei Stellen frei geworden...


 
Wenn das witzig sein sollte, dann ist das sehr unpassend. 
Es sind drei Menschen gestorben, die den Menschen dort ihre Freiheit und Sicherheit garantieren wollen.
Darüber muss man keine blöden Sprüche bringen, sorry.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Hallo gehts noch ? NoobBuster1155 also das war ja wohl das letzte. 

Meiner meinung nach sollten dort unten keine Deutschen sein aber ich halte mich mit solchen kommentaren zurück. Aber vieleicht bekommen die Soldaten jetzt wenigstens bessere Ausrüstung und werten nicht mehr bestraft wenn sie mal etwas schweres geschütz auspacken.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es sind drei Menschen gestorben, die den Menschen dort ihre Freiheit und Sicherheit garantieren wollen.



1. Das weißt du doch gar nicht, das sind, oder besser gesagt, das waren Berufssoldaten. Du weißt doch gar nicht was ihre Motivation war. Ich musste leider schon einige Berufssoldaten kennen lernen, das waren alles Menschen die mehr oder weniger geil darauf waren ein bisschen Krieg zu spielen und dafür gut Geld zu bekommen. 

2. Die Menschen dort haben nach wie vor nicht mehr oder weniger Sicherheit und/oder Freiheit als vorher. Das Einzige was die NATO dort verändert hat, sind die Machtverhältnisse. Es ist ein System eingesetzt worden, das mit der US-Regierung kooperiert, das ist das Einzige was sich geändert hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> 1. Das weißt du doch gar nicht, das sind, oder besser gesagt, das waren Berufssoldaten. Du weißt doch gar nicht was ihre Motivation war. Ich musste leider schon einige Berufssoldaten kennen lernen, das waren alles Menschen die mehr oder weniger geil darauf waren ein bisschen Krieg zu spielen und dafür gut Geld zu bekommen.


 
Mein Vetter ist Berufssoldat und er gehört zu den Menschen, die als letzte auf andere schießen wollen.
Er ist beim Bund, weil er daran glaubt an die Freiheit der Menschen, daran, dass niemand das Recht hat, andere zu unterdrücken.
Und viele andere Soldaten denken ähnlich wie er, niemand ist da, weil er ballern will. Krieg ist kein Computerspiel.
Er war in vielen Krisenregionen, auch in Afghanistan und die Soldaten, die dort sind, sind darauf bedacht, den Menschen dort zu helfen, nichts anders ist wichtiger.
Für mich bedeutet es, dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, was du da für einen Schwachsinn laberst. 



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> 2. Die Menschen dort haben nach wie vor nicht mehr oder weniger Sicherheit und/oder Freiheit als vorher. Das Einzige was die NATO dort verändert hat, sind die Machtverhältnisse. Es ist ein System eingesetzt worden, das mit der US-Regierung kooperiert, das ist das Einzige was sich geändert hat.


 
Wäre es dir denn lieber, wenn dort wieder die Taliban herrschen, die Frauen unterdrücken, Terroristen ausbilden und sich einen Dreck um das scheren, was die Welt über sie denkt?


----------



## schrubby67 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Damit es einige verstehen, ja auch ich bin seit 24 Jahren BS und war schon 5 mal im Einsatz darum geht es .

_ISAF unterstützt im Auftrag der Vereinten Nationen die afghanische Regierung bei der Einhaltung der Menschenrechte, bei der Herstellung und Wahrung der inneren Sicherheit und der Ausbildung der Sicherheitskräfte in Streitkräften und Polizei._


Wie auch immer man persönlich den Einsatz der Bundeswehr in Afghanistan politisch beurteilt, ist jedem freigestellt. Wer aber die Bundeswehr und die Soldaten dafür verurteilt, zeigt nur damit nur seine Kurzsichtigkeit. Das sind Menschen mit Familien, die im Dienste für ihr Vaterland gefallen sind und unser aller Respekt verdient haben.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre es dir denn lieber, wenn dort wieder die Taliban herrschen, die Frauen unterdrücken, Terroristen ausbilden und sich einen Dreck um das scheren, was die Welt über sie denkt?



Nein, du hast schon Recht. So wie es jetzt ist, finde ich es viel besser. Nun werden die Frauen dort von einem System unterdrückt das mit der US-Regierung kooperiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Das System ist abhängig vom Westen, also macht es auch das, was der Westen will. Ist völlig normal und lässt sich auch nicht ändern.
Denn, wenn der Westen plötzlich seine Truppen abziehen würde, wäre die derzeitige Regierung in Afghanisten nicht mehr vorhanden.
Da gibts sicher genügend Leute, auch beim Militär, die gegen Geld ihre Einstellung sehr schnell ändern würden.
Ich denke auch, dass man bei den Taliban unterscheiden muss. Es gibt darunter welche, die das für ihre ideoligsche Ideen machen. Andere sind daran interessiert, dass der Drogenhandel reibungslos läuft.
Ich denke mal, dass die Selbstmordattentäter eher zu den ersteren gezählt werden können, auch wenn darunter welche sind, die dafür Geld bekommen (um die Familie zu versorgen).
Doch genau das ist ja auch das niederträchtige dabei. Den Leuten eine Ideologie einimpfen, die sie letztendlich käuflich macht.

Ein Wandel der Gesellschaft muss von Innen erfolgen, aber der Westen muss die Möglichkeit dazu schaffen, sonst leben die noch die nächste 1000 Jahre so wie zu Talibanzeiten in den 90ern.


----------



## david430 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



schrubby67 schrieb:


> Damit es einige verstehen, ja auch ich bin seit 24 Jahren BS und war schon 5 mal im Einsatz darum geht es .
> 
> _ISAF unterstützt im Auftrag der Vereinten Nationen die afghanische Regierung bei der Einhaltung der Menschenrechte, bei der Herstellung und Wahrung der inneren Sicherheit und der Ausbildung der Sicherheitskräfte in Streitkräften und Polizei._
> 
> ...


ja und sie sind völlig grundlos gestorben, weil man solch einen guerilla krieg nicht gewinnen kann. es kommen doch immer wieder taliban nach... für einen krieg, den man nicht gewinnen kann, zu sterben,..... vielleicht können ses ein wenig stabilisieren, aber welche opfer werden dafür eingegangen? anstatt so viel in die rüstung zu stecken, sollte man lieber der 3. welt helfen. da kann man mehr reißen, als für eine solche blödsinnigkeit...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



schrubby67 schrieb:


> Das sind Menschen mit Familien, die im Dienste für ihr Vaterland gefallen sind und unser aller Respekt verdient haben.



Bitte? 

1. Für sein Vaterland (würg) kann man nur fallen wenn man es gegen einen direkten Angriff verteidigt. Der Bundeswehreinsatz in Afghanistan hat absolut nichts mit der Verteidigung der BRD zu tun. Die Soldaten sind für ihre Arbeitgeber und die Interessen der NATO/US-Regierung gefallen.

2. Eine überwiegende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung in Deutschland lehnt den Einsatz der Bundeswehr in Afghanistan ab. Also tue bitte nicht so, als ob die Söldner da unten für uns kämpfen.

Sie sind dort freiwillig und für Geld. Ich habe keinen Respekt dafür. Da habe ich noch mehr Respekt vor einem gefallenen Wehrmachtsoldaten, der gezwungen wurde zu kämpfen oder als Deserteur erschossen worden wäre und das sage ich als überzeugter Antifaschist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Anstatt immer wieder nur zu reden sollten die Soldaten bessere Ausrüstung bekommen, und nicht bestraft werden wenn sie mal einen Luftschlag anfordern um Verluste zu vermeiden.


----------



## INU.ID (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



> Kabul/Berlin (dpa) - Es war das folgenschwerste Gefecht für die Bundeswehr seit ihrem Bestehen: In Afghanistan sind bei heftigen Kämpfen mit Aufständischen am Freitag drei deutsche Soldaten getötet worden.
> 
> Damit erhöht sich die Zahl der in Afghanistan seit Beginn des Einsatzes Anfang 2002 gestorbenen deutschen Soldaten auf 39.
> 
> Als ein gepanzertes Bundeswehrfahrzeug, wahrscheinlich vom Typ Dingo, ausweichen wollte, fuhr es auf eine Sprengfalle. Dadurch wurden weitere Soldaten verletzt. Die Toten und Verletzten wurden geborgen und mit Hubschraubern ins Camp gebracht.



Quelle: Drei deutsche Soldaten bei Kundus gettet - Ausland bei GMX


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Anstatt immer wieder nur zu reden sollten die Soldaten bessere Ausrüstung bekommen, und nicht bestraft werden wenn sie mal einen Luftschlag anfordern um Verluste zu vermeiden.


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch, die Ausrüstung die jetzt vorhanden reicht einfach nicht aus.


----------



## HCN (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Ich hoffe doch die Bundeswehr wird die Taliban jetzt zur Vergeltung in die Hölle bomben!


----------



## axel25 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



HCN schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch die Bundeswehr wird die Taliban jetzt zur Vergeltung in die Hölle bomben!





Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch, die Ausrüstung die jetzt vorhanden reicht einfach nicht aus.



Ich finde, man sollte mehr schweres Gerät ala Leopatd2A6 und Tiger hinschicken, außerdem sollte man die Erlaubnis zum zuerst schießen erteilen! Sonst sterben da noch mehr.

Mein Beileid an Angehörige und Kameraden der Getöteten und Verwundeten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



HCN schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch die Bundeswehr wird die Taliban jetzt zur Vergeltung in die Hölle bomben!




Wohl eher nicht. Wir werden die wieder ganz lieb fragen ob sie nicht aufhören wollen. Und dennen dafür auch noch helfen und dennen ein paar Millionen schenken. Anstatt ein paar Bomber runter zu verlegen und dort alles dem Erdboden gleich zu machen. Und danach noch ein paar Panzer losschicken die den rest zerlegen.


----------



## Fabian (2. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



> Ich finde, man sollte mehr schweres Gerät ala Leopatd2A6 und Tiger hinschicken


Der Tiger ist ein wenig alt findest du nicht?
Wenn du den meinst dann hast ist deine Aussage in Ordnung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre es dir denn lieber, wenn dort wieder die Taliban herrschen, die Frauen unterdrücken, Terroristen ausbilden und sich einen Dreck um das scheren, was die Welt über sie denkt?



Dort, wo das geschehen ist, herrschten vor dem Einsatz der USA afaik keine Taliban, sondern es gab zum ersten Mal seit 20 Jahren so etwas wie Stabilität und die Chance, eine Zivilgesellschaft aufzubauen. Gleichberechtigung war sicherlich nicht erreicht (der letzte Verein, der da traditionelle Rollenbilder auflösen wollte, wurde bekanntermaßen u.a. von NATO/USA-Verbündeten erfolgreich bekämpft), aber imho ist es kein Fortschritt, wenn es statt leichten Einschränkungen für ein Geschlecht jetzt für gar keinen mehr die Möglichkeit gibt, sicher das Haus zu verlassen.




schrubby67 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer man persönlich den Einsatz der Bundeswehr in Afghanistan politisch beurteilt, ist jedem freigestellt. Wer aber die Bundeswehr und die Soldaten dafür verurteilt, zeigt nur damit nur seine Kurzsichtigkeit. Das sind Menschen mit Familien, die im Dienste für ihr Vaterland gefallen sind und unser aller Respekt verdient haben.



Diese Menschen mögen im Auftrage ihres Vaterlandes gefallen sein, aber nicht zu seinem Wohle. Das ist sicherlich kein Grund sie zu verurteilen, man kann aber festhalten, dass sie wussten, worauf sie sich einließen und dass sie nicht in diese Lage gezwungen wurden. Woraus die Motivation dieser drei resultierte, kann von nicht-Familienangehörigen nur spekuliert werden, aber Kritik am Bundeswehreinsatz allgemein lässt sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf sie übertragen. (auch wenn sie vermutlich am wenigsten dafür können. Aber mitmachen bleibt mitmachen)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das System ist abhängig vom Westen, also macht es auch das, was der Westen will. Ist völlig normal und lässt sich auch nicht ändern.



Das System macht, wenn man den Berichten trauen kann, größtenteils gar nichts. In Teilen des Landes hat es gar keine Kontrolle und in denen, in denen es Einfluss hat, ist es auf die Zustimmung lokaler Gruppierungen angewiesen, die nicht selten etwas anderes als der Westen wollen. Dazwischen "arbeitet" einer der korruptesten "Staats"apperate der Welt mit einer Bevölkerung, der beiden Top-Karriereaussichten "Söldner" und "Drogenanbau" sind.



> Denn, wenn der Westen plötzlich seine Truppen abziehen würde, wäre die derzeitige Regierung in Afghanisten nicht mehr vorhanden.
> Da gibts sicher genügend Leute, auch beim Militär, die gegen Geld ihre Einstellung sehr schnell ändern würden.
> Ich denke auch, dass man bei den Taliban unterscheiden muss. Es gibt darunter welche, die das für ihre ideoligsche Ideen machen. Andere sind daran interessiert, dass der Drogenhandel reibungslos läuft.
> Ich denke mal, dass die Selbstmordattentäter eher zu den ersteren gezählt werden können, auch wenn darunter welche sind, die dafür Geld bekommen (um die Familie zu versorgen).
> Doch genau das ist ja auch das niederträchtige dabei. Den Leuten eine Ideologie einimpfen, die sie letztendlich käuflich macht.



Hmmm? Leute, die an ihr finanzielles Wohl denken, Ideologie einimpfen, die Käuflichkeit fördert? Das wären jetzt eigentlich 1A Vorurteile gegen den Kapitalismus.
Die Taliban selbst hat ihre Wurzeln fest im Islamismus und strebt nach der totalen Kontrolle über gesellschaftliche Normen (und natürlich den Staat als solches). Gegen das "islamische Emiirat Afghanistan" konnte Saudi-Arabien als moderne, offene, Menschenrechte und Demokratie praktizierende Gesellschaft gelten. Mit denen zu verhandeln wird kaum dazu führen, dass man die Ziele, mit denen man in den aktuellen Konflikt gegangen ist, erreicht.



> Ein Wandel der Gesellschaft muss von Innen erfolgen, aber der Westen muss die Möglichkeit dazu schaffen, sonst leben die noch die nächste 1000 Jahre so wie zu Talibanzeiten in den 90ern.



"Die Möglichkeiten für einen inneren Wandel schaffen" klingt gut - aber bislang hat noch niemand ein Konzept dafür gefunden. Nirgendwo auf der Welt. (es gibt ja weitere Beispiele für gewaltsame Vorgehen gegen Regierungen, deren Ideologie man nicht mag...)
Einem Wandel von innen heraus muss eine innere Motivation vorrausgehen - und nach 30 Jahren Krieg scheinen die Afghanen nur noch eins zu wollen: Ruhe und Ordnung. Selbst wenn es die Ordnung eines totalitären islamistischen Regimes ist. Das zu ändern wird sehr schwer werden, vor allem nach den Ereignissen der letzten 8,5 Jahren und die Maßnahmen, die man in dieser Zeit ausprobiert hat, scheinen nicht die besten zu sein. (bessere... Ich bin gespannt, ob man welche findet. Bislang tut man sich schon verdammt schwer damit, überhaupt einzugestehen, dass man ******* gebaut hat)



axel25 schrieb:


> außerdem sollte man die Erlaubnis zum zuerst schießen erteilen! Sonst sterben da noch mehr.



Das ist ein kleines bißchen wiedersprüchlich. Sowohl in der Theorie als auch in der Realität der letzten Jahre bis Jahrzehnte.



Fabian schrieb:


> Der Tiger ist ein wenig alt findest du nicht?



Eine Steilvorlage für "ewig gestrige..." 



> Wenn du den meinst dann hast ist deine Aussage in Ordnung



hmmm - "schweres" Gerät ist aber was anderes


----------



## Fabian (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Meiner Meinung nach kehrt in erst "Frieden" ein wenn die Taliban komplett "beseitigt"(bitte nicht falsch verstehen)was imho unmöglich ist oder die deutschen+restlichen Truppen abgezogen sind.

Was für die dort lebenden Menschen nun besser ist sei mal dahin gestellt.




> Ich hoffe doch die Bundeswehr wird die Taliban jetzt zur Vergeltung in die Hölle bomben!


"Auge um Auge,Zahn um Zahn" ?



> anstatt so viel in die rüstung zu stecken, sollte man lieber der 3. welt helfen. da kann man mehr reißen, als für eine solche blödsinnigkeit...


Das was du meinst sind zwar lobenswerte Absichten,auf der anderen Seite wächst ja auch eine "Art" Bedrohung,die Taliban wieder wenn sie nicht mehr bekämpft werden.

Es gibtin den USA die "four Freedoms".Ich verweise auf das vierte,dieses lautet "Freedom from fear" um zu verdeutlichen in welcher Situation die ansässige Bevölkerung ist:
Bei kooperation mit den UN Truppen müssen sie sich vor den Taliban hüten,
bei kooperation mit den Taliban vor den UN Truppen.
Ich stelle es mir reichlich schwer vor keine Stellung zu beziehen...


----------



## Communicator (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Menschen mögen im Auftrage ihres Vaterlandes gefallen sein, aber nicht zu seinem Wohle. Das ist sicherlich kein Grund sie zu verurteilen, man kann aber festhalten, dass sie wussten, worauf sie sich einließen und dass sie nicht in diese Lage gezwungen wurden. Woraus die Motivation dieser drei resultierte, kann von nicht-Familienangehörigen nur spekuliert werden, aber Kritik am Bundeswehreinsatz allgemein lässt sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf sie übertragen. (auch wenn sie vermutlich am wenigsten dafür können. Aber mitmachen bleibt mitmachen)


 
Weißt Du, es ist ja mal nun nicht so das es überall ein Wunschkonzert der Arbeitswahl gibt.Kurzes Beispiel: Bundeswehrzeit in Neubrandenburg verbracht, bekanntlichermaßen in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Größter Arbeitgeber: u.a die Bundeswehr. Arbeitslosenquote: Arbeitslosigkeit nach Ländern - Arbeitslosigkeit

So, wenn diese Grundwehrsoldaten gefragt werden ob sie denn länger machen wollen, sich verpflichten wollen, dann gucken die kurz hinter den Zaun und sagen "Ja". Ohne den Hintergrund des ernsten Einsatzes. Viele aus Verzweifelung, kennen Kumpels die arbeitslos rumhängen. Er würde dann Geld verdienen, mit Buschgeld. Schnell verdientes Geld denkt er. Dann kommt sowas.......
Ich möchte nur damit sagen das man nicht so pauschalisieren sollte, man muß dabei auch mal hinterfragen warum ein Mensch sich solch einer scheinbar wissentlichen Gefahr aussetzt. Verzweifelung,Aussichtslosigkeit?
Ewige Geldnöte?

Will sagen, nicht alle BW-Soldaten gehen unbedingt "freiwillig" und wegen der Überzeugung dahin.Viele Soldaten sehen erst das Ausmaß ihrer Verpflichtung, wenn sie in den von heute beschriebenen Hinterhalt geraten. Sie sind im Auftrag der Bundesrepublik dort, ob es nun jeden Einzelnen passt, oder nicht.

Ob man diese Einsätze nun gut findet oder nicht, in den letzten Sekunden des Gefechtes werden sie sicherlich an ihre Lieben zuhause gedacht haben.

Sie mögen in Frieden Ruhen.


Gruß.


----------



## david430 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

ihr waffennarren mit eurer ausrüstung. das verschlingt alles steuergelder noch und nöcher. warum ist griechenland fast pleite? weil se alles für rüstung ausgeben. warum sind die amis so ******* dran? weil se die hälfte ihrer einnahmen für rüstung ausgeben. wann findet endlich ma ne abrüstung statt? das verschlingt so imens viel geld, dafür könnte man den hunger in der 3. welt 20 mal stoppen. aber jeder will zeigen, dass er den größten hat!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shi (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Der Dingo in dem die Soldaten saßen ist völlig unzureichend wie ich finde. zitat Wikipedia: 
Die komplette Sicherheitszelle ist gegen Beschuss aus Waffen mit einem Kaliber bis 7,62 × 51 mm NATO und die Sprengkraft von 4 Kilogramm (kg) TNT geschützt.
Und wenn jetzt einer mit einer weit verbreiteten RPG-7 Panzerabwehrwaffe kommt? 
Jedoch würde bessere Ausrüstung wie schon gesagt Steuergelder verschlingen für einen Krieg in einem Gebiet mit dem Deutschland NIX zu tun hat, Deutschland wurde nicht direkt von den Taliban angegriffen oder? Und die Selbstmordattentate die es manchmal in der Welt gibt wurden nicht von den TALIBAN begangen sondern von Al-Qaida! Der deutsche Einsatz in Afghanistan ist absolut sinnlos. Anstatt Menschen in leicht gepanzerten Geländewagen sterben zu lassen sollte man lieber Maßnahmen ergreifen mit denen Selbstmordattentate direkt im entsprechenden Land verhindert werden können z.B. durch mehr Personal an Flughäfen etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dort, wo das geschehen ist, herrschten vor dem Einsatz der USA afaik keine Taliban, sondern es gab zum ersten Mal seit 20 Jahren so etwas wie Stabilität und die Chance, eine Zivilgesellschaft aufzubauen. Gleichberechtigung war sicherlich nicht erreicht (der letzte Verein, der da traditionelle Rollenbilder auflösen wollte, wurde bekanntermaßen u.a. von NATO/USA-Verbündeten erfolgreich bekämpft), aber imho ist es kein Fortschritt, wenn es statt leichten Einschränkungen für ein Geschlecht jetzt für gar keinen mehr die Möglichkeit gibt, sicher das Haus zu verlassen.


 
Das hatten wir schon mal in einem anderen Thread.
Ich meine das Regime der Taliban. Dass die nicht überall im Land herrschten, ist klar, dass die auch nicht überall im Land herrschen werden, ist auch klar.
Die meisten wissen ja auch nicht, wie es ist, unter einer Zentralregierung zu leben, die kennen nur ihre Clans.
Aber genau da muss man ansetzen, den Leuten zeigen, dass es eben auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Dass man im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Menschen mögen im Auftrage ihres Vaterlandes gefallen sein, aber nicht zu seinem Wohle. Das ist sicherlich kein Grund sie zu verurteilen, man kann aber festhalten, dass sie wussten, worauf sie sich einließen und dass sie nicht in diese Lage gezwungen wurden. Woraus die Motivation dieser drei resultierte, kann von nicht-Familienangehörigen nur spekuliert werden, aber Kritik am Bundeswehreinsatz allgemein lässt sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf sie übertragen. (auch wenn sie vermutlich am wenigsten dafür können. Aber mitmachen bleibt mitmachen)


 
Man muss einsetzen, mit welcher Motivation ein Soldat überhaupt Soldat wird/ist und wieso er sich dafür freiwillig meldet.
Ich weiß aus erster Hand, dass es denen darum geht den Leuten zu helfen. Sonst nichts. Dass es gefährlich ist, weiß man natürlich, aber wenn niemand hilft, sterben dort noch mehr Menschen als jetzt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmmm? Leute, die an ihr finanzielles Wohl denken, Ideologie einimpfen, die Käuflichkeit fördert? Das wären jetzt eigentlich 1A Vorurteile gegen den Kapitalismus.
> Die Taliban selbst hat ihre Wurzeln fest im Islamismus und strebt nach der totalen Kontrolle über gesellschaftliche Normen (und natürlich den Staat als solches). Gegen das "islamische Emiirat Afghanistan" konnte Saudi-Arabien als moderne, offene, Menschenrechte und Demokratie praktizierende Gesellschaft gelten. Mit denen zu verhandeln wird kaum dazu führen, dass man die Ziele, mit denen man in den aktuellen Konflikt gegangen ist, erreicht.


 
Richtig, mann muss sie töten, komplett, restlos.
Und den anderen muss man durch Bildung zeigen, wie die Welt "da draußen" wirklich ist. Dass es keinen "ungläubigen Feind" gibt oder sonst was, sondern dass alle daran interessiert sind, in Frieden miteinander zu leben.



david430 schrieb:


> ihr waffennarren mit eurer ausrüstung. das verschlingt alles steuergelder noch und nöcher. warum ist griechenland fast pleite? weil se alles für rüstung ausgeben. warum sind die amis so ******* dran? weil se die hälfte ihrer einnahmen für rüstung ausgeben. wann findet endlich ma ne abrüstung statt? das verschlingt so imens viel geld, dafür könnte man den hunger in der 3. welt 20 mal stoppen. aber jeder will zeigen, dass er den größten hat!!!!!!!!


 
Griechenland ist pleite, weil sie über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt haben. Ein zu fetter Beamtenpark. Dazu Steuerhinterziehung im großen Stil und die Korruption.

Was würde denn passieren, wenn die Amerikaner ihr Militär einstellen und alles nur noch mit Geld regeln wollten?
Mal drüber nachdenken, ehe man solche sinnfreien Forderungen stellt, die hier eh nicht reingeören.


----------



## Potman (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Shi schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund die Truppen abzuziehen!



Wenn wir den Krieg nicht zu ihnen bringen dann kommt der Terror zu uns! Ich finde es schon richtig den Terror dort zu bekämpfen, denn wenn wir das nicht tun würden könnten die in aller Sehlenruhe weiter Terroristen ausbilden. 

Ich möchte auch noch mein Beileid ausdrücken!


----------



## Riot_deluxe (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Potman schrieb:


> Wenn wir den Krieg nicht zu ihnen bringen dann kommt der Terror zu uns!



Was für ein unqualifizierter Blödsinn ist das denn? Deutschland ist überhaupt erst durch die Beteiligung deutscher Truppen an dem Angriffskrieg gegen Afghanistan in das Augenmerk von islamistisch-fundamentalistischen Terroristen gerückt.



Potman schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon richtig den Terror dort zu bekämpfen, denn wenn wir das nicht tun würden könnten die in aller Sehlenruhe weiter Terroristen ausbilden.



Es gab dort keinen Terror der sich gegen die BRD richtet, folglich kann man dort auch nichts bekämpfen. 

NATO, das sind für mich genauso Terroristen. Alleine die getöteten Zivilisten, Frauen und Kinder in Afghanistan und Irak übersteigen die Opferzahlen islamistisch-fundamentalistischer Anschläge in der westlichen Welt um ein Weites.


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Fabian schrieb:


> Der Tiger ist ein wenig alt findest du nicht?
> Wenn du den meinst dann hast ist deine Aussage in Ordnung



Meinte den Hubschrauber!

@ruyven: schwere Unterstützung! Eine Staffel könnte locker ein Dorf zerlegen!
Und er dürfte nicht so leicht abzuschießen sein wie andere Kampfhubschrauber, da er zum Zielen in der Deckung bleinen kann usw.




> ihr waffennarren mit eurer ausrüstung. das verschlingt alles  steuergelder noch und nöcher. warum ist griechenland fast pleite? weil  se alles für rüstung ausgeben. warum sind die amis so ******* dran? weil  se die hälfte ihrer einnahmen für rüstung ausgeben. wann findet endlich  ma ne abrüstung statt? das verschlingt so imens viel geld, dafür könnte  man den hunger in der 3. welt 20 mal stoppen. aber jeder will zeigen,  dass er den größten hat!!!!!!!!


Äh, überleg, wie du Frieden ohne Waffen sicherts! Erst denken, dann posten!
So haben zum Beispiel die Atomwaffen eine direkte Auseinandersetzung zwischen der Sowjetunion und den USA verhindert.



> Griechenland ist pleite, weil sie über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt haben.  Ein zu fetter Beamtenpark. Dazu Steuerhinterziehung im großen Stil und  die Korruption.
> 
> Was würde denn passieren, wenn die Amerikaner ihr Militär einstellen und  alles nur noch mit Geld regeln wollten?
> Mal drüber nachdenken, ehe man solche sinnfreien Forderungen stellt, die  hier eh nicht reingeören.


Uff, danke.


----------



## Shi (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Was für ein unqualifizierter Blödsinn ist das denn? Deutschland ist überhaupt erst durch die Beteiligung deutscher Truppen an dem Angriffskrieg gegen Afghanistan in das Augenmerk von islamistisch-fundamentalistischen Terroristen gerückt.



Ganz Genau!


----------



## david430 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon mal in einem anderen Thread.
> Ich meine das Regime der Taliban. Dass die nicht überall im Land herrschten, ist klar, dass die auch nicht überall im Land herrschen werden, ist auch klar.
> Die meisten wissen ja auch nicht, wie es ist, unter einer Zentralregierung zu leben, die kennen nur ihre Clans.
> Aber genau da muss man ansetzen, den Leuten zeigen, dass es eben auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Dass man im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist.
> ...



dann schau ma sendungen wie frontal21 und verlass dich nicht 100%ig auf oberflächliche tagesthemen und dann reden wir weiter.

zudem sagte ich nicht, dass die amis das militär ganz abstellen sollten, aber alles in maßen und nicht massen. und die hälfte des gesamten haushaltes ist wohl ein wenig viel. wenn du das nicht einsiehst, ja dann ists mir auch egal...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Was für ein unqualifizierter Blödsinn ist das denn? Deutschland ist überhaupt erst durch die Beteiligung deutscher Truppen an dem Angriffskrieg gegen Afghanistan in das Augenmerk von islamistisch-fundamentalistischen Terroristen gerückt.


 
Jedes westlich geprägte Land ist im Augenmerk der Terroristen, ganz gleich ob sie sich daran beteiligen oder nicht.
Überlässt man den Terroristen einen ganzen Staat, ist das ein Zeichen für andere, es woanders (Jemen, Somalia) gleich zu tun und das kann nicht im Interesse der Menschen liegen.



david430 schrieb:


> dann schau ma sendungen wie frontal21 und verlass dich nicht 100%ig auf oberflächliche tagesthemen und dann reden wir weiter.


 
Das mache ich des Öfteren, keine Sorge. 
Aber scheinbar liest du nicht mal eine politische Zeitschrift, die deutlich mehr Hintergrundwissen vermitteln kann als ein 10 minütiger Spot bei einem Politmagazin.



david430 schrieb:


> zudem sagte ich nicht, dass die amis das militär ganz abstellen sollten, aber alles in maßen und nicht massen. und die hälfte des gesamten haushaltes ist wohl ein wenig viel. wenn du das nicht einsiehst, ja dann ists mir auch egal...


 
Deine Aussage klingt aber danach. Also solltest du das mal etwas genauer ausführen, was du willst, bzw, wie du dir das vorstellst.
Das gilt natürlich auch im Bezug auf andere Staaten, wie Nord Kores, Iran oder so, die ebenfalls einen großen prozentualen Teil ihres Bruttosozialprosuktes ins Militär/militärische Forschung steckt.
Was würde denn passieren, wenn die Amerikaner ihre militärische Präsenz in Süd Korea beenden?
Was würde passieren, wenn die Amerikaner die militärische Hilfe für Israel einstellen?
Was wäre passiert, wenn die Amerikaner ihre militärische Präsenz nach dem WW2 in Europa beendet und Europa der Sowjetunion überlassen hätte?


----------



## david430 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

wie schon erwähnt, sagte ich abrüsten, das heißt jedoch nicht, dass ich komplett abrüsten meine. einige präsenz ist sicherlich nötig, nur die präsenz in israel ist wohl ein nächster streitpunkt. ich finde, man solle keinen der beiden staaten unterstützen. die sind beide größenwahnsinnig und machthungrig. sowas würde ich als regierung nicht unterstützen. ich weiß nicht, warum man sich immer in der pflicht sieht, israel zu helfen. klar, die anderen haben ein regime als regierung, aber israel leistete sich auch einige patzer. meiner meinung nach ist die welt groß genug, deshalb hab ich auch allgemein probleme mit militär, ich kann diese feindseligkeit etc. nicht nachvollziehen....


----------



## Riot_deluxe (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was würde passieren, wenn die Amerikaner die militärische Hilfe für Israel einstellen?



Gar nichts! Israel gehört zu der Top5 der militärisch-stärksten Länder auf der Welt. Wenn man Bewaffnung (Auch Nuklearwaffen) auf die Einwohnerzahl umrechnen würde, dann wären sie sogar auf Platz1. Dazu noch ein Zwang zum Militärdienst für alle Frauen und Männer, wer sich weigert kommt in den Knast. Außerdem noch eine rechte Regierung.

Trotz zahlreicher Kriegs- und Menschenrechtsverbrechen gegen Palästina, interveniert hier niemand...


----------



## david430 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

@riot_deluxe
ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht. nur traut sich niemand diese fakten zu nennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Gar nichts! Israel gehört zu der Top5 der militärisch-stärksten Länder auf der Welt. Wenn man Bewaffnung (Auch Nuklearwaffen) auf die Einwohnerzahl umrechnen würde, dann wären sie sogar auf Platz1. Dazu noch ein Zwang zum Militärdienst für alle Frauen und Männer, wer sich weigert kommt in den Knast. Außerdem noch eine rechte Regierung.


 
Israel bezieht seine Waffentechnik aus den USA. Wenn sie keine Hilfen/Lieferungen mehr bekommen würden, würde sie das angreifbarer machen.
Atomwaffen hin oder her, denn Israel wird sicher keine Atomwaffen einsetzen, egal wo, egal gegen wen.
Aber man bedenke, wenn der Iran mal Atommacht sein wird, wer dann auch davon profitieren kann/wird.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Trotz zahlreicher Kriegs- und Menschenrechtsverbrechen gegen Palästina, interveniert hier niemand...


 
Und was machen die Palästinenser?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was machen die Palästinenser?



Nun ich zitiere einmal einen meiner damaligen israelischen Gastgeber (linker Menschenrechtsaktivist): "Sie leisten Widerstand gegen die Besatzung, Vertreibung und Unterdrückung durch die israelische Regierung..." Ich war mit 24 für 3 Monate in Israel (Länger durfte ich nicht/Visum). Damals war es auch noch möglich in die palästinensischen Flüchtlingslager und Gebiete zu reisen und was ich dort so gesehen habe, werde ich nie vergessen. Mittlerweile sind die verbliebenen palästinensischen Gebiete vom israelischen Militär komplett abgeriegelt, nicht einmal israelische Menschenrechtsaktivisten kommen rein.

Im Übrigen finde ich es falsch zu schreiben "*die* Palästinenser". Ich rede ja auch nicht von *den* Israelis, sondern betrachte das differenziert und kritisiere nur die rechte israelische Regierung und ihre Unterstützer. 90% der in Palästina leidenden Menschen sind Zivilisten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Im Übrigen finde ich es falsch zu schreiben "*die* Palästinenser". Ich rede ja auch nicht von *den* Israelis, sondern betrachte das differenziert. 90% der in Palästina leidenden Menschen sind Zivilisten...


 
Muss man aber leider schreiben. 
Denn vielleicht 5% der Palästineder führen einen offenen Kampf gegen Israel, die anderen 95% würden einfach nur in Fieden leben und ihren Kram machen wolen.
Bei den Israelis wird das Verhätnis sicher nicht anders sein, aber solange ultrarechte Parteien in Israel an den politischen Entscheidungen mitwirken (und irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Siedlungsprojekte vorantreiben wollen, die nicht durchführbar sind), wird sich das leider nicht ändern.
Ebenso bei den Palästinensern, auch dort muss ein politischer und gesellschaftlicher Wandel eintreten.

Wobei ich derartige Konflikte sowieso nicht verstehen kann.  
Ist mir doch egal, an was oder wen der andere glaubt, ich mache mein Kram und er macht sein Kram und gut ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Communicator schrieb:


> So, wenn diese Grundwehrsoldaten gefragt werden ob sie denn länger machen wollen, sich verpflichten wollen, dann gucken die kurz hinter den Zaun und sagen "Ja". Ohne den Hintergrund des ernsten Einsatzes. Viele aus Verzweifelung, kennen Kumpels die arbeitslos rumhängen. Er würde dann Geld verdienen, mit Buschgeld. Schnell verdientes Geld denkt er. Dann kommt sowas.......
> Ich möchte nur damit sagen das man nicht so pauschalisieren sollte, man muß dabei auch mal hinterfragen warum ein Mensch sich solch einer scheinbar wissentlichen Gefahr aussetzt. Verzweifelung,Aussichtslosigkeit?
> Ewige Geldnöte?



Ich habe nicht pauschalisiert, sondern ganz bewusst die Motiviation offen gelassen.
"Verbesserung der persönlichen finanziellen Situation" halte ich persönlich aber für einen der übelsten Gründe, um sich zum Töten anderer Menschen zu verpflichten. "Zu blöd sein, denn Sinn einer Armee zu kapieren" rangiert auch nicht nenneswert höher auf meiner "Beileids"liste.

Der Sinn eines Berufssoldaten sollte imho jedem klar sein und im deutschen Sozialsystem geht es niemanden so schlecht, dass er zu einem derartigen Beruf gezwungen wäre, wenn sich dieser nicht mit seinen Grundwerten vereinbaren lässt.




Shi schrieb:


> Jedoch würde bessere Ausrüstung wie schon gesagt Steuergelder verschlingen



Nicht nur das. Der Dinge ist (trotz der eher zusammengewürfelten Konstruktion) eines der besten Fahrzeuge für sein Einsatzprofil. Ein schwer gepanzertes Fahrzeug, dass nahezu jedem Beschuss standhalten kann, kompakt genug für enge Gassen und leicht genug für schlecht befestigte Straßen ist und dazu noch einigermaßen zivil daherkommt (sowohl aus psychologischen Gründen, um eben nicht einen Panzer darzustellen, als auch aus praktischen Gründen: Einen solchen kann man nicht sicher durch Menschenmengen manövrieren und der Zugang zum Innenraum ist auch deutlich unpraktischer) ist schlichtweg unmöglich, selbst wenn man unbegrenzte Mittel zur Verfügung hätte.



> Und die Selbstmordattentate die es manchmal in der Welt gibt wurden nicht von den TALIBAN begangen sondern von Al-Qaida!



Die Taliban hat offiziell hochrangigen Al Quadia Mitgliedern unterschlupf gewährt und Ausbildungslager im eigenen Land zumindest geduldet.
Auf der anderen Seite muss man auch sagen: Es existierten keine Auslieferungsabkommen (sie waren ja nicht mal als Regierung anerkannt) und für die Verbrechen von Al Quaida wurde afaik nie ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren zu Ende geführt. Mitarbeiter einer gewissen US of A stehen ebenfalls in dem Verdacht, eine ganze Reihe von Verstößen gegen internationales Recht, Menschenrechte,... begangen zu haben und da beansprucht niemand, sich in innenpolitische Fragen einzumischen bzw. startet einen Kriegseinsatz, wenn er das nicht darf...
Und diverse Unterstützer der Taliban sind heute "Verbündete" oder "wichtige Wirtschaftspartner" - nicht Mitglieder der "Achse des Bösen".



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die meisten wissen ja auch nicht, wie es ist, unter einer Zentralregierung zu leben, die kennen nur ihre Clans.



Afghanistan hatte mal eine Zentralregierung. Was sie nie hatten, war eine funktionierende Demokratie.



> Aber genau da muss man ansetzen, den Leuten zeigen, dass es eben auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt. Dass man im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen ist.



Und wie will man da ansetzen?
"Ohne Rücksicht auf Unschuldige alles in Grund und Boden schießen" wird ihnen garantiert nicht das gewünschte Bild des 21. Jhd. vermitteln oder auch sonst irgendwie den Eindruck erwecken, dass der Westen ihnen etwas anderes zu bieten hat, als Kolonialmächte oder die UdSSR. Und es ist sehr schwer, derart intensive Eindrücke im Nachhinein zu kompensieren.




> Richtig, mann muss sie töten, komplett, restlos.
> Und den anderen muss man durch Bildung zeigen, wie die Welt "da draußen" wirklich ist. Dass es keinen "ungläubigen Feind" gibt oder sonst was, sondern dass alle daran interessiert sind, in Frieden miteinander zu leben.



Das Problem ist die Reihenfolge. Einem Lehrer hätten sie vielleicht zugehört. Einem "Mörder"
ehe sich wieder jemand beschwert absichtlich nicht juristisch korrekter Gebrauch des Wortes zur Betonung der Sichtweise die auf Seiten der Afghanen zu erwarten ist insbesondere unter Berücksichtigung der lokalen Medien beziehungsweise Deutungshoheit und ohne jegliche persönliche Wertung der Taten insbesondere der Bundeswehr welche sich nicht mit diesem Wort decken würde
dagegen nicht. Eher sympathisiert man mit seinen "Opfern".




Potman schrieb:


> Wenn wir den Krieg nicht zu ihnen bringen dann kommt der Terror zu uns!



Gibt es irgend ein System, nach dem du diese "Logik" auf Afghanen, aber nicht auf z.B. Spanier, USAmerikaner, Argentinier oder Tuvaluaner anwendest?
Denn wenn nicht wünsche ich viel Spaß beim dritten Weltkrieg, den du allen bringen willst...



axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven: schwere Unterstützung! Eine Staffel könnte locker ein Dorf zerlegen!
> Und er dürfte nicht so leicht abzuschießen sein wie andere Kampfhubschrauber, da er zum Zielen in der Deckung bleinen kann usw.



Abgesehen davon, dass das andere auch können, liegen die Probleme bei der asymetrischen Kriegsführung nicht in der Feuerkraft, sondern in der Aufklärung. Ohne klare Ziele nützten einem noch so moderne Waffensysteme nicht - da versteckt man sich ganz schnell mal auf der Seite des Hügels, auf dem sich die Mehrheit der Feinde findet. Und jedes Dorf zu zerlegen ist eben auch keine Lösung...



> Äh, überleg, wie du Frieden ohne Waffen sicherts! Erst denken, dann posten!
> So haben zum Beispiel die Atomwaffen eine direkte Auseinandersetzung zwischen der Sowjetunion und den USA verhindert.



Die Atomwaffen haben überhaupt erst zu einer direkten Konfliktsituation geführt. Ohne Interkontinentalraketen wäre der Kalte Krieg eine europäische Angelegenheit gewesen, in der die USA bestenfalls als Unterstützer fungiert hätten - in der die Sowjetunion aber auch wenig zu gewinnen gehabt hätte, was eine diplomatische Lösung erlaubt.




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Gar nichts! Israel gehört zu der Top5 der militärisch-stärksten Länder auf der Welt. Wenn man Bewaffnung (Auch Nuklearwaffen) auf die Einwohnerzahl umrechnen würde, dann wären sie sogar auf Platz1.



Eben. Man vergleiche das mit der Wirtschaft des Landes. Würden die USA ihre Unterstützung einstellen, könnte sich Israel das eigene Militär keinen Monat mehr leisten und selbst bis dahin wären sie dem gesammelten militärischen Personal all ihrer Feinde (davon haben sie ja sehr, sehr viele...) unterlegen. Der einzige Punkt auf der Habenseite wäre, dass sie verdammt viel Schaden anrichten können, bevor sie fallen, so dass sich ein Angriff nicht lohnt.

_Standardsatz: Diplomatische Feinheiten des Palästinakonfliktes dürften sämtliche Threads, die nicht "Diplomatische Feinheiten des Palästinakonfliktes" heißen, sprengen. Bitte nicht zu weit vom Thema entfernen_


----------



## Shi (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afghanistan hatte mal eine Zentralregierung. Was sie nie hatten, war eine funktionierende Demokratie.


Was ist schon eine Demokratie. Der einzige Unterschied zu einer Diktatur ist dass man in der Demokratie seine Führer absetzen kann. Und das auch nicht ohne weiteres und immer.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Die deutschen Söldner sind wohl mittlerweile sehr nervös. So haben sie gestern 5 afghanische Verbündete getötet:

Vorfall mit Folgen: Bundeswehr tötet afghanische Soldaten | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Shi (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Noch ein Grund die Truppen abzuziehen


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Was heißt hir deutsche Söldner, in welcher Welt lebst du denn. Soweit ich weiß wollten die afghanen nicht anhalten, das war der Grund warum die Deutschen das Feuer eröffnet haben. Oder würdest du warten bis ein unbekanntes Fahrzeuge vor dir steht.

Seh ich das richtig das beim Angrieff auf die Deutschen die KSK mit dabei war?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Die deutschen Söldner sind wohl mittlerweile sehr nervös.


 
Würdest du das Geschwafel mal unterlassen, gehört nicht in ein Deutsches Forum. 
Du kannst gerne nach Afghanistan gehen und dort Aufbauhilfe leisten.


----------



## Shi (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Würdest du das Geschwafel mal unterlassen, gehört nicht in ein *Deutsches Forum.*


Ja und was macht das aus dass das hier ein deutsches Forum is? Darf man denn keine Kritik üben? 
Im übrigen frage ich mich wieso Länder überhaupt eine Rolle spielen, es sollte keine mehr geben und genauso kein scheiß Patriotismus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Ich möchte zusätzlich anmerken, dass beide Posts nicht in diesen Thread gehören...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Definition:

Ein Söldner ist ein gegen Bezahlung (Sold) angeworbener, zumeist zeitlich befristet dienender und durch Vertrag gebundener Soldat. 

Die Bezeichnung "deutsche Söldner in Afghanistan" ist somit absolut zutreffend.


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

Als Söldner sehe ich nicht die Bundeswehr sondern sowas wie die Fremdenlegion, die im Aufrtrag für andere Länder arbeiten.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Als Söldner sehe ich nicht die Bundeswehr sondern sowas wie die Fremdenlegion, die im Aufrtrag für andere Länder arbeiten.



Das ist aber nicht das wofür das Wort "Söldner" steht, es steht dir natürlich frei deine eigene Definition zu kreieren.

"Bundeswehr" steht wiederum für ein Heer das dazu da ist einen Angriff auf die *Bundes*republik abzu*wehren*. Trifft auf Afghanistan also nicht zu.

Im Übrigen arbeitet die Fremdenlegion nicht im Auftrag für andere Länder sondern nur für ihr Land (Frankreich).


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Der Ding*o* ist (trotz der eher zusammengewürfelten Konstruktion) eines der besten Fahrzeuge für sein Einsatzprofil. Ein schwer gepanzertes Fahrzeug, dass nahezu jedem Beschuss standhalten kann, kompakt genug für enge Gassen und leicht genug für schlecht befestigte Straßen ist und dazu noch einigermaßen zivil daherkommt (sowohl aus psychologischen Gründen, um eben nicht einen Panzer darzustellen, als auch aus praktischen Gründen: Einen solchen kann man nicht sicher durch Menschenmengen manövrieren und der Zugang zum Innenraum ist auch deutlich unpraktischer) ist schlichtweg unmöglich, selbst wenn man unbegrenzte Mittel zur Verfügung hätte.



Wenn davon absieht, dass man ihn sehr leicht mit einer Mine hochjagen oder durch eine Rakete umwerfen kann...



> Das Problem ist die Reihenfolge. Einem Lehrer hätten sie vielleicht zugehört. Einem "Mörder"
> ehe sich wieder jemand beschwert absichtlich nicht juristisch korrekter Gebrauch des Wortes zur Betonung der Sichtweise die auf Seiten der Afghanen zu erwarten ist insbesondere unter Berücksichtigung der lokalen Medien beziehungsweise Deutungshoheit und ohne jegliche persönliche Wertung der Taten insbesondere der Bundeswehr welche sich nicht mit diesem Wort decken würde
> dagegen nicht. Eher sympathisiert man mit seinen "Opfern".


Das beziehst du jetzt auf erst die Taliban umbringen und dann der afghanischen Bevölkerung erklären, wer gut und böse ist, oder? Wenn ja, "muss" ich dir rechtgeben.



> Abgesehen davon, dass das andere auch können, liegen die Probleme bei der asymetrischen Kriegsführung nicht in der Feuerkraft, sondern in der Aufklärung. Ohne klare Ziele nützten einem noch so moderne Waffensysteme nicht - da versteckt man sich ganz schnell mal auf der Seite des Hügels, auf dem sich die Mehrheit der Feinde findet. Und jedes Dorf zu zerlegen ist eben auch keine Lösung...


Aufklärung braucht man eigentlich immer!
Und der Tiger dürfte einer der wenigen Kampfhubschrauber sein, der Loopings (!) als Ausweichmanöver gegen Waffen benutzen kann.



> Die Atomwaffen haben überhaupt erst zu einer direkten Konfliktsituation geführt. Ohne Interkontinentalraketen wäre der Kalte Krieg eine europäische Angelegenheit gewesen, in der die USA bestenfalls als Unterstützer fungiert hätten - in der die Sowjetunion aber auch wenig zu gewinnen gehabt hätte, was eine diplomatische Lösung erlaubt.


Und denoch haben sie sich nie direkt gegenseitig bekriegt, immer nur durch andere Staaten! Mit Sicherheit haben die Atomwaffen die Situatin heraufbeschworen, gleichzeitig aber auch verhindert, dass die BRD von Sowjet- und Ostblock-Truppen überrannt worden ist.



Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Was heißt hir deutsche Söldner, in welcher Welt lebst du denn. Soweit ich weiß wollten die afghanen nicht anhalten, das war der Grund warum die Deutschen das Feuer eröffnet haben. Oder würdest du warten bis ein unbekanntes Fahrzeuge vor dir steht.
> 
> Seh ich das richtig das beim Angrieff auf die Deutschen die KSK mit dabei war?



Von KSK steht da nichts, aber du hast recht, wahrscheinlich dat die BW aus Sicherheitsgründen das Feuer auf die Fahrzeuge eröffnet!

Und an denjenigen mit den deutschen Söldnern:

Ist das Söldnertum in D nicht verboten?

Hat D Söldner?

Die BW ist auf jeden Fall eine Streimacht, kein Söldnertum.



> "Bundeswehr" steht wiederum für ein Heer das dazu da ist einen Angriff  auf die *Bundes*republik abzu*wehren*. Trifft auf Afghanistan  also nicht zu.



Deutschland hat keine Fremdenlegion, und mit Beitritt in die NATO hat man sich dazu verpflichtet, in Krisengebieten Aufbauhilfe (nichts anderes war der Afghanistaneinsatz ursprünglich) zu leisten. Mehr als Aufbauhilfe dar die Bundeswehr glaube ich unserer Verfassung nach auch nicht leisten.


----------



## schrubby67 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Die deutschen Söldner sind wohl mittlerweile sehr nervös. So haben sie gestern 5 afghanische Verbündete getötet:
> 
> Vorfall mit Folgen: Bundeswehr tötet afghanische Soldaten | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE


 

Ich wollte ja nichts mehr schreiben, aber wer so ein Benutzerbilder hat _und von deutsche Söldner redet_, und schreibt "_NATO, das sind für mich genauso Terroristen_" lebe weiter in deiner Traumwelt und mäßige dich in deinen Aussagen.


----------



## Dr.House (3. April 2010)

*AW: Taliban töten drei deutsche Soldaten*

An dieser Stelle ist wegen Offtopic Feierabend, bevor der Thread als Diskussionplattform zum Thema "Deutsche Trupen in Afghanistan" missbraucht wird. Der Threadersteller wollte sein Beileid den Angehörigen der gefallenen Soldaten gelten lassen.


*Closed*


----------

